# Exel: Buchstaben alphabetisch weiterführen



## CreatorX (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hab wieder ein Problem mit Exel:

Wenn man in einer Zeile eine Zahl z.B. 1 und darunter eine Zahl z.B. 2 schreibt, diese beiden Zeilen dann markurkt und nach unten zieht, werden die Zahlen automatisch weitergeführt, also darunter kommt dann 4, darunter 5 usw.. Jetzt will ich aber das Selbe auch bei Buchstaben. Also unter A kommt B, darunter C und so weiter. Außerdem soll es nach Z mit AA weitergehn (groß und kleinschreibung ist egal). 
Ach ja das ganze sollte dann auch noch mit Zahlen zu Kombinieren gehen: A1 darunter B2 usw.
Geht sowas? Wenn ja, wie?
Danke.


----------



## Trinity X (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
ja das geht...aber es kostet dich ein KLEIN wenig Arbeit.
Gib in einer neuen Tabelle erst einmal in einer Spalte das Alphabet komplett ein.
Dann markiere die Liste und klick im Menü "Extras" - "Optionen" auf das Register "AutoAusfüllen".
Dort kannst du dann auf "Importieren..." klicken, um die markierte Liste zu verwenden.
An gleicher Stelle kannst du auch direkt eine neue Liste entsprechend deiner Bedürfnisse generieren.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## CreatorX (17. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank, jetzt weiß ich schon mehr. 
Allerdings ist es noch nicht das was ich suche.
Die Zahlen und Buchstaben sollen unabhängig von einander sein.
Ich hatte auch beim letzten mal etwas wichtiges vergessen zu erwähnen.
Also im Endefekt soll soetwas wie im folgenden Beispiel raus kommen
a1
a2
a3
a4
a5
b1
b2
b3
b4
b5
c1
c2
.
.
usw.

Das heißt nach einer bestimmten Zahl soll der nächste Buchstabe im Alphabet kommen zusätzlich sollen die Zahlen wieder bei 1 anfangen. Ich weiß, das ist eins sehr spezielles Problem, aber wenn es dafür eine Lösung gibt wäre das besser als wenn ich alles manuell machen müßte.


----------

